# New Arrival... Seiko........



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

ORANGE MONSTER.... and it's on a lumpy







Thanks very much to Shawn for a super smooth deal. I haven't plucked up enough courage to wear it on the orange rhino in public yet though.







Chuffed to bits with it.


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice one! - Looks great on the lumpy







- Mmmm someone called Shawn with an orange fixation (I wonder who that could be







)

Paul


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PaulBoy said:


> Nice one! - Looks great on the lumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> ORANGE MONSTER.... and it's on a lumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice - I prefer it on the bracelet, but as long as the sun isn't shining you might get away with the rhino


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Stanford said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > ORANGE MONSTER.... and it's on a lumpy
> ...


Would yours be the only one in the village?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

grey said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


Possibly!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

It's on my Seiko list of watches to get
















with an orange strap!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

TBH the lumpy is made for the monster.........like cheese and pickle! And the orange nato and rhino look pretty cool.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> ORANGE MONSTER.... and it's on a lumpy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always a pleasure john







Hope Polly likes it as much as you mate!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Keep it on the Lumpy John


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Lumpy it is then.







I'll keep the orange rhino as a holiday strap. It'll look better on the beach.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > ORANGE MONSTER.... and it's on a lumpy
> ...


So do I m8. She still hasn't realised I've got it yet!







It'll be a severe bollocking.







"What the hell do you want another watch for?"







She can't understand what we find so interesting in something that tells the time!

They just don't understand, do they.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


She won't miss it when you put it on the orange rhino









Just goes to show we all have different tastes - I like lumpys (and it looks good on the lumpy) but IMO the monster bracelet is probably the best Seiko bracelet there is









Rich


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Toshi said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


my wife hated my orange monster (it actually coined the phrase you are as thick as a divers watch) its the only watch so far she has really disliked ,she hates the amount of watches i have but so far likes them .

they are a funny breed though i dont think i will ever understand them.bless em.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


Every new watch I've bought and asked the 710 if she likes it, the answer has always been the same. "NO!"







So I've given up asking her now.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

thunderbolt said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshi said:
> ...


she likes my new batch of watches , she wanted the rlt15 for herself but i sold it , she hates divers mostly shes going to hate my jsar when i get it .


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


She dislikes every watch I've got, even the flightmaster she bought me for my birthday a few years ago! Out of the 5 watches she's got, she only wears 2 on a regular basis. A bnib wenger that I got off ebay for less than a fiver (listed as faulty, new battery fitted!) and a gold Accurist I bought her for her 50th.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

funnily enough...Tina wants a lady seamaster


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> funnily enough...Tina wants a lady seamaster


A small price to pay for her blessing to continue with your hobby.







I wish my wife would ask me for something like that!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > funnily enough...Tina wants a lady seamaster
> ...


nearly got enough tesco vouchers for it too!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...










Is that wise? You don't know where it will lead (apart from diverting cash from your watch fund). You have been warned.








Buy Mrs TT a ladies Alpha & treat yourself to something from goldsmiths with the vouchers


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


----------



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

The lumpy really suits it


----------

